# Soapstone Basin Elk



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone one here been archery hunting for elk around soapstone basin? If so, I would love a current update on elk numbers in the area. My son drew the youth elk tag and I am considering taking him hunting in that area. I have not had time to scout it this year due to helping my niece try and fill her south cache LE archery tag the last 3 weekends. I'm torn between helping her this weekend or scouting for my son. This is killing me. Any help is appreciated. PM me if you prefer. 

By the way, if anyone needs some info on the south cache I have been having allot of fun with elk and deer the last 3 weekends on that unit.

Thanks,

The Coach


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

p.m sent


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent the entire youth elk hunt on Soapstone mountain last year ...

We had 2 tags and 3 guys glassing, hiking EVERYWERE .....

Between us , we put 50 + miles on the boots ...

There were a few elk in the area, but NOT ONE ELK was ever seen ...

NOT ONE elk was harvested with several camps in the area youth elk hunting ..

NOT ONE single bugle in 10 days ......

Never heard ONE SHOT fired in 10 days ....

I'll never hunt elk there again , Or any general any bull in Utah .... PERIOD.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Never hunted the area, but like Goofy, I haven't heard of anything good in Soapstone. Few and far between.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Theres elk there, more than most would think, but soapstone has lots of traffic. I have spent many years learning the area and have seen elk every year. I have come close to killing a few smaller bulls witht he bow but have yet to pull it off. That's all I will share.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Agree that there are elk but ...

Soapstone Basin is one of the closest areas to Salt Lake City where you can "flash mob" with your in-laws, your out-laws, your 30 foot mobile homes (leave it set up for a month if you like), your three four-wheelers and two Rhinos, drink beer (this appears optional but common), shoot guns, and chase Peruvian sheepherders and their hundreds of mountain magots all over kindom come. This annual migration lasts spring thru fall. 

Elk in their right mind won't put up with it so your hunting for elk not of right mind. :shock:

From Wikipedia:
A flash mob (or flashmob)is a group of people who assemble suddenly in a place, perform an unusual and seemingly pointless act for a brief time, then disperse, often for the purposes of entertainment. Flash mobs are organized via telecommunications, social media, or viral emails.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Goofy . Feel your pain! 3 years ago 5 days, the only Elk I seen was a Calf cross the road in front of my Truck as I was walking to it after humping 2 Canyons.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I shot my first elk at soap stone. It was a spike in a herd of about ten elk. I was too excited to wait for the herd bull that was bugling so I shot the spike in the front of the herd and then all heck broke loose with a nice 6x6, 5x5 and another spike with cows emerging from the quakies just below me. It was a fun hunt. Good luck!


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input from all! I was able to scout Saturday morning and confirmed Soapstone can be a tough area to hunt. Not much sign even when you get off the trails. At least on the south east end.

The Coach


----------

